# Please Help Me With This Mpix Tech Support Email



## PhilGarber (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey all,

I just emailed mpix on wether they use archival inks and this is what I got back. (Very impressed with response time though!)

" We use laser printers so we do not use archival inks.  Our paper is archival up to 100 years.  Thank you.

Barry"

_______________________________________________

So does this have the same effect as using archival inks? I'm confused.

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## Overread (Sep 23, 2008)

reading carfully - if that is specifically what they said - then it reads that their paper will last for 100years - but they make no mention as to the lasting length of their inks -- so  I would assume it would be however long standard inkjet prints last for


----------



## PhilGarber (Sep 23, 2008)

And that isn't all that long is it?


----------



## Overread (Sep 23, 2008)

I honestly don't know - further it is highly dependent on how the photo is stored - I know if it is exposed to sunlight that you need more specialisy inks to prevent it from being destroyed - had some laminated prints done with our home printer for some birdpens in a small bit of woodland - the ones where they were in the shade have lasted well - those in sunlight though are now almost plain white paper again = and they are not even 5 years old


----------



## PhilGarber (Sep 23, 2008)

So is it a bad idea to order this stuff or not? Is it crap?

Thanks so much for your help, Overread!

Phil,


----------



## Helen B (Sep 23, 2008)

MPix do not use inks or toner. They expose silver halide paper using RGB lasers: _"Here at Mpix we print on 3 different papers; Kodak Endura E-Surface, Endura Metallic and Ilford's                  True B&W."_ They are not inkjet prints.

The 'True BW' is probably Ilfospeed RC Digital. That is a panchromatic silver-image RC paper, and it is capable of excellent archival stability if processed properly.

The colour papers are standard light-sensitive silver halide dye-image (chromogenic) Kodak colour papers (ie perfectly normal, traditional colour photographic paper), and they are about as archival as that type of paper gets.

Knowing the type of paper you have selected, you could Google for its stability rating. Kodak claim _"100 years in typical home display,  200 years in dark storage,  1 to 5 years for commercial display"_ when tested to 30% fade. Chromogenic prints are not very stable in well lit conditions.

You can get inkjet prints in pigmented ink rather than dye ink with a greater stability rating, but they will be more expensive. There are also some dye inks on the market with good stability ratings. 

Best,
Helen


----------



## PhilGarber (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks Helen what do you think about the other Mpix products (puzzles, wraps, ect,) will THEY have archival papers?


----------



## Helen B (Sep 23, 2008)

The gallery wraps (not the other canvas products, which are chromogenic paper pressed onto canvas) are printed with Epson UltraChrome inks on Fuji Vivid Canvas:

_"The inks that we use are Epson UltraChrome inks.  It is pigmented ink which is archival.  They need to be protected from Ultra Violet light.  If displayed under normal indoor lighting they should last 100 years according to the Wilhelm Imaging Research, which is a leading independent testing lab for longevity of color printing material.  The canvas that we use is Fuji Hunt Vivid Canvas.  It is a cotton/polyester blend.  According to Fuji Hunt it is water resistant.  It's finishing makes it virtually un-necessary to do further finishing. The canvas should be kept out of direct sunlight.
_ _Thank you. _​ _John, Mpix.com"_
 (from their forum)

If you want something with a greater stability rating than Supra Endura, as well as high-end inkjets look for a company that prints on Ilfochrome (Cibachrome).

Best,
Helen​


----------



## PhilGarber (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks Helen! That was really helpful!


----------



## Helen B (Sep 23, 2008)

Glad to see that it was useful. Here is the home page of Wilhelm Research, with much information on the stability rating of print materials: http://www.wilhelm-research.com/

Good luck,
Helen


----------



## PhilGarber (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks again Helen!


----------

